# Cold weather gear



## boogermin

Don't think I'll be able to handle another winter on the trainer, so I'll be riding outdoors (as long as the temperature is above 30F.) For those of you who ride in cold NYC weather, what do you typically wear? Is a winter cycling jacket with a long-sleeved base layer sufficient for the top? Or do you typically wear a jersey in addition to the base layer?

Thanks again, and apologies if this isn't the right forum, or if this was already addressed.


----------



## 1nterceptor

I ride year round in the NYC area. when it get's cold enough to wear a windbreaker; I might just wear a jersey or gym t-shirt underneath. Once it gets under 30F; I wear a wool blend sweater underneath my jacket. There are times that I still end up sweating. My jackets have no lining; it's only to block the wind.

Your set-up sounds reasonable; just give it a try.

LET'S RIDE, WHAT'S THAT WHITE STUFF? 1080p - YouTube


----------



## greg12666

I wear my Rapha classic softshell jacket with a base layer with castelli sorpasso bib tights. Obviously gloves and a skully as well. I ride with that all the way down to 10 degrees and stay warm.


----------



## robnj

As stated above, the gloves, socks are a must, but when it gets in the upper 30F range I have to use a balaclava to save my face. Also helps you not to breathe in too much cold air. My body core, once I am moving and warmed up, not an issue.


----------



## DrSmile

Once it gets to ~15 degrees F, I tend to stay on the rollers because I run the danger of getting frostbite where the cleats attach to the shoes. I've tried a bunch of remedies without success, including new shoes. Also remember that it gets dark QUICK in NYC in the Winter, so I always ride with front and rear lights fully charged.


----------



## xinque

I've tried a balaclava and after awhile it feels like you're breathing through a wet rag, not exactly comfortable. Any way to work around this?


----------



## 1nterceptor

xinque said:


> I've tried a balaclava and after awhile it feels like you're breathing through a wet rag, not exactly comfortable. Any way to work around this?


What brand are you using? I notice the bicycle specific ones are a bit thicker. I use one for motorcyclists and it's very thin. You can also pull it down to clear your mouth; then pull it back up after a while. I usually do this when stopped at lights; it stops my breath from fogging my shades/safety glasses.


----------



## jamesdylangoldstein

It depends on how much you want to spend. I just got a bike but I've run in pretty much everything. The worst was a half marathon in 8 degrees. I've also run in almost every snow storm. I try to make a point of doing a loop of CP whenever it snows. 

First, you the more you spend, the more comfortable you will be. You will also be faster. 

The worse the breathability of the fabric, the warmer you will be. I did the 8 degree half in a North Face Gore-Tex jacket. It has a full mountaineering style hood. It will get warm quickly. When I've run in snow storms, this is also what I've run in. I have a breathable fitness jacket that's for mild stuff. I wear a North Face PolarFleece balaclava underneath this and take it off when it gets too warm. This is the cheaper route than buying an expensive cycling/running-only jacket that's not nearly as hardcore.

Get some Patagonia Capelene or SmartWool for underneath. 

You will need expensive bib tights. There's no other way around this problem. I have CWX, the warmest they make. I'm buying a pair of Castelli bibs.

Cover any exposed skin, specifically anything on your face with vaseline. Keeps you warmer and protects your skin. I've had a problem with my hands bleeding from getting very dry. Vaseline eliminates this. It is gross though.

As long as you don't stop until you are home you will be fine.


----------



## AlanE

For me, the key thing to being comfortable in winter is keeping the hands and feet warm, which means windstopper gloves over a pair of polypro liners, and neoprene booties plus wool socks. 

Also, I will break out the fixie on occasion - forces you to keep the legs moving.

I might give embrocation a try this year - any advice?


----------



## NJBiker72

A bunch of stuff depending on the weather. But here are the basics.

Thermal bibs. 
Long sleeve jersey.
Base layers. 
Thermal jacket.
Old ski gloves with liners.
Ski socks.
Winter boots.
Shoe covers.

That is my coldest set up. Not so cold days may do less. Arm and leg warmers are nice for varying conditions. So is a windvest. 

I will echo Alan on the hands and feet. The boots make a huge difference as do the best socks. 

I want to get a bike specific winter glove like the lobster claws but the ski ones work really well. For cool but not cold days I have full fingered wind blocker gloves. 

And for really cold wet days below 30. I have Sufferfest.


----------



## NJBiker72

AlanE said:


> For me, the key thing to being comfortable in winter is keeping the hands and feet warm, which means windstopper gloves over a pair of polypro liners, and neoprene booties plus wool socks.
> 
> Also, I will break out the fixie on occasion - forces you to keep the legs moving.
> 
> I might give embrocation a try this year - any advice?


The embro did nothing for me. Put it on my feet. Still got cold. Although they burned like .... in the shower after.


----------



## NJBiker72

jamesdylangoldstein said:


> It depends on how much you want to spend. I just got a bike but I've run in pretty much everything. The worst was a half marathon in 8 degrees. I've also run in almost every snow storm. I try to make a point of doing a loop of CP whenever it snows.
> 
> First, you the more you spend, the more comfortable you will be. You will also be faster.
> 
> The worse the breathability of the fabric, the warmer you will be. I did the 8 degree half in a North Face Gore-Tex jacket. It has a full mountaineering style hood. It will get warm quickly. When I've run in snow storms, this is also what I've run in. I have a breathable fitness jacket that's for mild stuff. I wear a North Face PolarFleece balaclava underneath this and take it off when it gets too warm. This is the cheaper route than buying an expensive cycling/running-only jacket that's not nearly as hardcore.
> 
> Get some Patagonia Capelene or SmartWool for underneath.
> 
> You will need expensive bib tights. There's no other way around this problem. I have CWX, the warmest they make. I'm buying a pair of Castelli bibs.
> 
> Cover any exposed skin, specifically anything on your face with vaseline. Keeps you warmer and protects your skin. I've had a problem with my hands bleeding from getting very dry. Vaseline eliminates this. It is gross though.
> 
> As long as you don't stop until you are home you will be fine.


Disagree on the expensive bib tights. 

Aerotech makes a nice toasty pair for a bargain.

But I did forget to mention the balaclava.

I have a Chaos brand one I use for both skiing and cycling. 

Cat Crap is really good for keeping glasses from fogging.


----------



## apapage

I use up to three layers. 

First, base layer which is usually a short or long sleeve poly running shirt or cycling jersey.

Second, mid Layer which is a long sleeved wool/poly jersey. 

Third, outer is a fleece pullover. 

For legs, polypropylene tights.

Keeping feet warm is an issue for me. I use two layers of socks, but my feet get numb on cold days. Need suggestions on booties. 

For the head I use a polypropylene balaclava that I picked up from performance a generation ago. I like that it fits tight as opposed to the fleece versions.

For the hands I use knit liners with ordinary cycling gloves. 

This setup works well even in the mid-high twenties, but that is my cutoff.


----------



## veloduffer

Down to 30F, I use a pearl Izumi soft shell jacket and a Craft long sleeve base layer. For feet' I have Lake winter mtb shoes (MX330?) with one layer of medium weight wool socks; a poor man's windblock for the feet are plastic baggies. if your hands are prone to cold, use lobster style gloves or get those mitts that attach to the handlebar.


----------



## jamesdylangoldstein

*Cheap Solution*

One obvious thing you can do cheaply is buy really nice synthetic long underwear. Patagonia makes 4 different types of long underwear. Their warmest is for below zero. It's not windproof, but it breathes really well. You can also pay premium prices for Smart Wool or Icebreaker. I have both. It's nice but not sure if it's worth the money or the small amount of itch.

I just bought a Castelli Gore Windstopper jersey on Art's Cyclery for $127.


----------



## davos

greg12666 said:


> I wear my Rapha classic softshell jacket with a base layer with castelli sorpasso bib tights. Obviously gloves and a skully as well. I ride with that all the way down to 10 degrees and stay warm.


This is my setup as well except I use PI amfib tights. At 20 or below I"ll switch to the MTB as there's less windchill.

One thing to keep in mind is that if you're not a little bit cold or chilly at the start of your ride you've dressed too warm!!


----------



## kbiker3111

I ride all winter here. I can usually get down to 20-25F but its uncomfortable and you're probably better off taking those days off entirely. Last year I responded to a similar question in the post below and it details the clothes I started out with to ride in the winter. Over the years I've accumulated extra jackets, tights, etc but I could get by on the basics with little trouble.

winter clothing - Page 2


----------



## xinque

45 degrees when I left at 8am this morning. First year on the bike and trying to figure out my winter kit. Balaclava was basically a snot rag after 10 miles or so, and found it took more effort to breathe through. Also wasn't getting enough air through to my mouth with it on. Tried breathing through my nose, but that doesn't work for me either. Anyone recommend a thinner balaclava, face mask, or those thermal skullcaps?

Also found it harder to grip and brake with the gloves I had. Didn't have any grippy material on the fingers so couldn't apply as much pressure to the brakes as I wanted to. Any recommendations?


----------



## DrSmile

I can't ride with a balaclava unless it's less than 25 degrees for the reasons you mentioned. I normally ride with a skull cap that covers the ears. PBK sold them for a while on sale for something like $8 so I bought 3. I also recommend putting a small piece of paper towel inside your ears, it's easy to remove and will keep your ears from hurting. I ride with clear glasses at night to keep my eyes from tearing. Nashbar had rimless ones for $5 each... so I bought 3!


----------



## kbiker3111

Yeah, the balaclava is unnecessary at these temperatures. If you keep your core warm you shouldn't need to worry about your face. If the wind still bothers you, try vaseline.

Its important to have leather or rubber on the palms of your gloves for some dexterity. Cotton/fleece/etc are fine for these temperatures but makes it hard to hold the cold plastic handlebars. I like the Planet Bikes in the link above but for some less warm and more breathable gloves, I got these at Costco for ten bucks.

Head Digital Sport Running Glove with Sensatec - Ruin Your Knees


----------



## jamesdylangoldstein

I just tried every glove at Toga today. Castelli Leggenda were the best. Most comfortable and seem like they'll be good unless it's 20. They are made of Gore Windstopper and have rubberized gripping. They were also very helpful. Came home with a Castelli jacket as well!


----------



## SauronHimself

My winter gear for upstate NY consists of the following:

-Shoe covers to block air from freezing my toes. Wool socks may help since cotton will kill you.
-Windproof leg warmers.
-Windproof arm warmers.
-Windproof/waterproof shell jacket.
-Windproof face mask that also covers the ears by Gore Bike Wear.
-Windproof helmet cover.
-Waterproof/windproof winter gloves (full finger, not lobster claws).


----------



## 1nterceptor

jamesdylangoldstein said:


> I just tried every glove at Toga today. Castelli Leggenda were the best. Most comfortable and seem like they'll be good unless it's 20. They are made of Gore Windstopper and have rubberized gripping. They were also very helpful. Came home with a Castelli jacket as well!


For gloves I usually just get whatever I see in Target, Costco, Walmart, etc. They all work fine and are a lot cheaper than bike specific ones. Been riding year round for a couple of years now. Commuting and weekend club rides even in freezing temps.

LET'S RIDE, WHAT'S THAT WHITE STUFF? 1080p - YouTube


----------



## AlanE

1nterceptor said:


> For gloves I usually just get whatever I see in Target, Costco, Walmart, etc. They all work fine and are a lot cheaper than bike specific ones. Been riding year round for a couple of years now. Commuting and weekend club rides even in freezing temps.


I was at Costco this morning. Picked up a base top, "Marino Blend by Paradox" for $20, and a pair of Head brand running gloves for $13. I'll try them out this weekend.


----------



## xinque

Down to 40 today and think I have my jacket, layering, and gloves figured out. 

Legs felt fine in bib tights but had me wondering, do you guys wear leg warmers overs them when it gets even colder? Bib tights felt alright today even though the material looks rather thin. I guess it's fine as long as the legs keep moving?

Also, haven't made the transition over to clipless yet. Has anyone tried doubling up or getting windproof socks? Hesitant to get booties or shoe/toe covers since I figured they wouldn't last as long while I'm riding platform pedals.


----------



## NJBiker72

xinque said:


> Down to 40 today and think I have my jacket, layering, and gloves figured out.
> 
> Legs felt fine in bib tights but had me wondering, do you guys wear leg warmers overs them when it gets even colder? Bib tights felt alright today even though the material looks rather thin. I guess it's fine as long as the legs keep moving?
> 
> Also, haven't made the transition over to clipless yet. Has anyone tried doubling up or getting windproof socks? Hesitant to get booties or shoe/toe covers since I figured they wouldn't last as long while I'm riding platform pedals.


I have thermal bibs so no leg warmers underneath. I use leg warmers for rides that I want to peel off clothing during. Usually. 

If you are not going clipless yet, why not just use warmer boots instead of shoes? Covers only work so well anyway IMO.


----------



## xinque

NJBiker72 said:


> If you are not going clipless yet, why not just use warmer boots instead of shoes? Covers only work so well anyway IMO.


Tbh I hadn't even considered riding in anything other than sneakers. Will see if I can find some boots then.


----------



## Donn12

Merino wool is your friend :thick socks, neck gaiter (shoulders to nose), cap, long sleeve undershirt (I have one thick and one thin ). I also have the best jacket made for winter cycling - castelli espresso due! I use shoe covers, OR gloves, pearl Izumi amfib tights and I am set down to 25 or so. I do switch to my CX bike in the winter so I am on a towpath doing 16 MPH or so.


----------



## NJBiker72

xinque said:


> Tbh I hadn't even considered riding in anything other than sneakers. Will see if I can find some boots then.


I have riding boots for clipless in the winter. Will be wearing them tomorrow am. But another note is that cycling shoes are probably much more vented than any normal shoes. So even regular sneakers are probably warmer than cycling shoes.


----------



## bousson

*My Recent Rides*

You have to find your own cold/comfort/pain threshold. I did a lot of forum readings last year to try to settle on the right mix. 
Today, rode around 2PM, 46* for 2 hours, mostly flat, partly cloudy. Wore older Performance tights over LG Bibs, one pair of lightweight (below ankle) merino socks, PI sleeveless base layer under 2nd layer of LLBean LS mid weight merino , all under a PI Elite thermal LS jersey. Was going to wear some new lobster gloves, but stayed w cheap cotton gloves and a pair of PI half finger gloves. Started out cold and warmed up quickly. May have been dressed too warm as I had to vent frequently.
Pretty much the same outfit yesterday w an earlier AM start except Sugoi, not PI, thermal LS jersey and 1 extra pair of poly type socks. That ride was almost 3 hours w some decent hills; started at ~~ 42* & did warm up a bit altho it really did stay windy. Was comfortable for most of the ride except for some steep downhills. 
Once it stays near or below 40*, will wear some no-name neoprene shoe covers, thicker merino socks, lobster gloves, balaclava plus a LG Geminix jacket. Then, probably merino wool long johns if below 35*.
As for me, no shoe covers nor balaclava yet this fall.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ted K

I usually wear a base layer and either a thermal jersey or a jersey and thermal vest in the 40s. Any colder and I put a jacket over a base layer and thermal jersey. I also wear a thermal skull cap. Big help.


----------



## kbiker3111

xinque said:


> Down to 40 today and think I have my jacket, layering, and gloves figured out.
> 
> Legs felt fine in bib tights but had me wondering, do you guys wear leg warmers overs them when it gets even colder? Bib tights felt alright today even though the material looks rather thin. I guess it's fine as long as the legs keep moving?


Only if its really cold and even then rarely.


----------



## Ted K

I wear a real heavy set of tights that are thermal with almost a gortex outer layer (like ski pants) from Pearl Izumi on the really cold days.


----------



## easyridernyc

xinque said:


> I've tried a balaclava and after awhile it feels like you're breathing through a wet rag, not exactly comfortable. Any way to work around this?


yeah. get a better balaclava.


----------



## easyridernyc

greg12666 said:


> I wear my Rapha classic softshell jacket with a base layer with castelli sorpasso bib tights. Obviously gloves and a skully as well. I ride with that all the way down to 10 degrees and stay warm.


winnar


----------



## knezz

greg12666 said:


> I wear my Rapha classic softshell jacket with a base layer with castelli sorpasso bib tights. Obviously gloves and a skully as well. I ride with that all the way down to 10 degrees and stay warm.


I just go the Castelli Sorpasso Bibtights. You really believe the could take one down to 10 degrees?

I've only been out in 34 degree with steady wind:
Under Armour Compression Sleeveless T
Under Armour Compression Long Sleeve Mock
Long Sleeve Jersey
Gore Phantom Soft Shell
Under Armour Skull Cap under my helmet

Smartwool glove liners
No name thermal gloves

Wool socks and my road shoe (no overshoes). I was holding off on overshoes to decide whether I was getting winter road shoes instead. I did decide to go with the Northwave Farheheit GTX shoes. They just arrived and I haven't had a chance to wear them yet.

I'm a relatively new rider but old dude. This is my first winter.At 34 degrees my core was really warm (maybe too warm). My head and ears were good. My legs were good with the Sorpassos but I could feel some wind blow through them ( not enough to feel uncomfortable). That is why I'm questioning if they work down to 10 degrees. My feet felt ok - just a little chilly but not cold. With the new Gore lined boots that should go away. My Hands were too cold to be comfortable. I need to work on a new hand setup.


----------



## bousson

I picked up a pair of ladies L/XL thermal tights for $8 at Bed Bath and Beyond for the winter. Wore them Saturday rather than merino wool long johns (my earlier post) over my LG bib shorts and under 12 yr old Performance leggings. My legs were toasty warm on a pretty breezy, partly sunny 2 hr ride in 42/44*. Just proves you don't need to always buy pricey brand name gear if you shop around for good buys - and dress in layers. Did wear booties and mid weight merino wool socks for the 1st time this season.


----------



## MojoHamuki

I got a pair of lobster gloves pearl Izumi brand. Been biking 2 plus hours a day in the 25 degree weather here in NYC and my hands have felt great. Wish someone told me about them years ago. Never been warm enough in single fingered gloves when the weather got cold. Just been taking a little getting used to (the lobster gloves that is)


----------

